# HPA Motorsports DSG / S-Tronic Performance Programming



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Unlike simple engine tuning which involves the use of one of many readily available programming interfaces to manipulate the spark and fuel of the engine map, tuning the DSG involves many more parameters and a secure understanding of how these react to various vehicle inputs. 

Reading and writing software to an ECU is one thing, but without the experience and first hand knowledge of cause and effect generated by manipulating the blind variables of the DSG software, it is a potentially dangerous situation. 

With over two dozen different DSG gearboxes in North America (and several more globally), HPA ensures an optimum result that won’t prematurely wear out clutch packs or threaten the sensitive gearbox. 

HPA’s renowned *Stage 2, Stage 2 TDI, Stage 3* and *Stage 4 DSG performance software* is available for all of the newest model VW/Audi *DQ250* DSG gearboxes, _including the *Audi A3/A3 TDI*, *Audi TT-S*, *Mk6 Golf/GTI/Jetta/GLI*, and *VW Passat/CC*_.

_DQ 200 (7-speed) and DQ500 (TT-RS, Transporter, etc.) are on schedule for release in the near future…_

Pricing is as follows:

*Stage 2 TDI* - $649.00
*Stage 2* - $899.00
*Stage 3* - $1995.00
*Stage 4* - $2495.00 

DSG Stages

DSG performance involves a synergetic relationship between shift call outs, engine load, driver demand, and mechanical execution. Within these relationships, a harmonic balance must be maintained to ensure the various integrated systems work together and do not overpower their basic limitations.

In addition, with the TDI gaining in popularity, HPA has assembled a TDI-Specific DSG upgrade suited to the power characteristics of this fuel efficient power plant. The DSG is a brilliant piece of technology, and HPA has now perfected its union with the TDI engine.

HPA's *Stage 2/Stage 2 TDI DSG Program* includes following features:

Progressive Shift Response
Torque Limit Increase
Launch Control
Increased Red Line
Eliminated Automatic Shifting
In-Dash Gear Display

_Detailed information on these features, and our TDI-specific benefits can be found *here*_.

*Stage 3 software* is a must for all 400+ HP applications and those drivers who demand the most out of their chassis in D, S, or M mode. In addition to the upgrades offered in the Stage 2 package, Stage 3 includes the following benefits *listed here*.

For DSG equipped cars with modified Forced Induction applications, or those boasting 450+HP, the Stage 4 offering is a necessity. It offers all of the benefits of Stage 3, but is fully customized to suit your vehicle needs. * Details here. *.

Reviews (and video) of our DSG programming can be found here.

All HPA DSG offerings are available in house at HPA, through our worldwide dealer network, and through our loaner tool program.










If you are interested in coordinating a group purchase for your region, or organizing a local event, special pricing is available upon request. Please contact HPA for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Great time of year to book our DSG Loaner Tool, as the wait times are shorter than in the spring or summer months.  

*IM* or *e-mail* us for details. :thumbup:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

how much to convert manual ttrs to dsg?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

canuckttrs said:


> how much to convert manual tt-rs to dsg?


 Send these non-software related inquiries to [email protected]. 

We will respond to your e-mail when received. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Turn8 said:


> Easy to do and worth the effort! :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA's Stage 2/Stage 2 TDI DSG Program includes following features:

Progressive Shift Response
Torque Limit Increase
Launch Control
Increased Red Line
Eliminated Automatic Shifting
In-Dash Gear Display


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:

DSG Loaner Tool reservations available now! :thumbup:

*E-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Reviews (and video) of our DSG programming can be found here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mattng06 said:


> I just watched your video with a R32, that's pretty impressive you took the 1/4mile time down by .4 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Vrickle said:


> I've got some tax return money burning a hole in my pocket and am seriously considering some driveline upgrades including the Stage II software...it should make a huge difference at the 2 day track event I'm signed up for in May.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DSG Loaner Tool reservations available now! :thumbup: 

*E-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Still loving the stage 2 DSG tune. I think this is a must for people with k04 power or above on the mk6 GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...HPA dsg flash. shifting is so quick and smooth. it was worth every penny...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DSG Loaner Tool reservations available now! :thumbup: 

*E-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you folks at HPA ever encountered a jammed paddle shifter?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

boarderjcj said:


> Have you folks at HPA ever encountered a jammed paddle shifter?


 No, we have not...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Code86 said:


> Ordered...looking forward to the tune...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Vrickle said:


> ...Just got mine done Tuesday night and my response so far has been  and a whole lot of  when driving! WELL worth the money and I don't know why I waited so long to do it...


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Daryl, I sent a reply to your PM response. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

13ttaz said:


> Hey Daryl, I sent a reply to your PM response. Let me know. Thanks.


 IM Sent...


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

canuckttrs said:


> how much to convert manual ttrs to dsg?


 Soo??? How much did it cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Wait times for *DSG Loaner Tool Program* drastically reduced by an addition of tools! :laugh:

*IM* or *e-mail* to find out how to reserve yours today...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders...:thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I have. My right shifter would stick in, but I could pull it out. But it didn't matter because I bought a new wheel... So I have not really tried to fix it...




boarderjcj said:


> Have you folks at HPA ever encountered a jammed paddle shifter?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

sentari said:


> I have. My right shifter would stick in, but I could pull it out. But it didn't matter because I bought a new wheel... So I have not really tried to fix it...


I don't have the HPA DSG flash (yet) but after I got an APR ECU flash I experienced some problems with my right (up-shift) paddle. At this point I am thinking it was a coincidence. But, basically it felt like something was physically blocking the paddle from clicking in. It was jamming intermittently for about a week. Then it was just jammed for a good week/two weeks straight. Then randomly after the car sat for a few day I hopped in and click it and it worked but I heard some audible snapping noises. This happened a few times. But afterwards, the paddle is fine. It clicks in as it should. However, the click feeling feels very slightly different than the downshift paddle now. The click in is a bit softer/not as pronounced. I think something inside the mechanism is slightly bent/warped/broken. 

I don't plan on getting a new steering wheel, but I will probably eventually take it to a dealer to have some warranty work done before my warranty is up... hopefully they don't give me sh** for my mods.

(sorry that was long but not happy about the paddles acting up)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA's *Stage 2/Stage 2 TDI DSG Program* includes following features:

Progressive Shift Response
Torque Limit Increase
Launch Control
Increased Red Line
Eliminated Automatic Shifting
In-Dash Gear Display


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a new wheel anyway. I could not find any reason why this was happening (even after I had it out and looked at it closely) but it kind of freaked me out because it could be a pretty bad problem if it stuck in while driving. I would for sure bring it in and make a lot of noise about your safety or something... And mine was the right/up-shift side too.




boarderjcj said:


> I don't have the HPA DSG flash (yet) but after I got an APR ECU flash I experienced some problems with my right (up-shift) paddle. At this point I am thinking it was a coincidence. But, basically it felt like something was physically blocking the paddle from clicking in. It was jamming intermittently for about a week. Then it was just jammed for a good week/two weeks straight. Then randomly after the car sat for a few day I hopped in and click it and it worked but I heard some audible snapping noises. This happened a few times. But afterwards, the paddle is fine. It clicks in as it should. However, the click feeling feels very slightly different than the downshift paddle now. The click in is a bit softer/not as pronounced. I think something inside the mechanism is slightly bent/warped/broken.
> 
> I don't plan on getting a new steering wheel, but I will probably eventually take it to a dealer to have some warranty work done before my warranty is up... hopefully they don't give me sh** for my mods.
> 
> (sorry that was long but not happy about the paddles acting up)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Stage 2 DSG Programming - Install & Review

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice review . . . can fully appreciate his frustration with the programming tool wait time :banghead: . . . . but I know my time is coming soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, it has been over a month since I initiated my purchase of both the DSG Stage 2 software and the Haldex Gen 4 Controller from HPA Motorsports and I still have nothing to show for it Darryl . . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

13ttaz said:


> Ok, it has been over a month since I initiated my purchase of both the DSG Stage 2 software and the Haldex Gen 4 Controller from HPA Motorsports and I still have nothing to show for it Darryl . . . .


Haldex arrived finally, I will ship it out on Monday. Send Keir an e-mail ([email protected]), and he will fill you in on the updated wait list for the loaner tool. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Turn8 said:


> I agree, the HPA DSG Stage 2 software is definitely worth the $$$.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

free4s0me said:


> I got this done...the modification is really nice. Shifting is quick and no auto-shift at redline and launch control for when you're feeling like a jacka$$. If you have a tuned / chipped motor, it really helps keep the increased torque from being limited by the tranny.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Turn8 said:


> ...the HPA DSG Stage 2 software is definitely worth the $$$...


eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...two best mods of all time...DSG and Haldex!...


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

For any customers in southern California interested in obtaining our DSG flash, one of our loaner tools is stationed at Eurocode Tuning (in Torrance 90501) for a few days next week.

They are open to booking appointments, and will perform the flash free of labor charge if you can get in there on short notice. 

IM or e-mail me for details. :thumbup:


----------



## Halex (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi! what about DQ500? I'm planing to install APR st.3 ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Halex said:


> Hi! what about DQ500? I'm planing to install APR st.3 ...


No DQ 500 yet...but we are getting close...e-mail me to get on a notification list. :beer:


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

This coming week I'll be getting mine done!!!! Can't wait.

HPA great customer service.


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

I got my HPA stage 2 DSG tune and what a superb product, the tune is worth every penny the car feels like a beast now in conjunction with the APR stage 2+...and the customer service is just amazing Darryl is a great HPA representative. Thanks Darryl and thanks HPA for a great product.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

kerbellh said:


> I got my HPA stage 2 DSG tune and what a superb product, the tune is worth every penny the car feels like a beast now in conjunction with the APR stage 2+...and the customer service is just amazing Darryl is a great HPA representative. Thanks Darryl and thanks HPA for a great product.


Please explain what this does for the car? I also have apr 2 +. I think it shifts great in sport now, so what would one expect with the stage 2 dsg?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

Bezlar said:


> Please explain what this does for the car? I also have apr 2 +. I think it shifts great in sport now, so what would one expect with the stage 2 dsg?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry


I am not an engineer by all means but the way the car drives now it's awesome, I had the problem (maybe you have it too) that the car use to hesitate for a couple of seconds when at wot, the problem was the dsg power limitation, with the HPA dsg tune the problem is gone now you can really feel the power. On manual mode the shifts are just incredible fast and I tought they were fast before (I can compare the shifts with my brothers RS5) the launch control is set at around 4750 rpm...that's were it should come from factory it's just insane, in my opinion again it's probably one of the best mods you can make to the car. Do some research and you won't be disappointed I did the same thing and I did not find a better dsg tune than HPA.

Hope i answer your questions.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

kerbellh said:


> I am not an engineer by all means but the way the car drives now it's awesome, I had the problem (maybe you have it too) that the car use to hesitate for a couple of seconds when at wot, the problem was the dsg power limitation, with the HPA dsg tune the problem is gone now you can really feel the power. On manual mode the shifts are just incredible fast and I tought they were fast before (I can compare the shifts with my brothers RS5) the launch control is set at around 4750 rpm...that's were it should come from factory it's just insane, in my opinion again it's probably one of the best mods you can make to the car. Do some research and you won't be disappointed I did the same thing and I did not find a better dsg tune than HPA.
> 
> Hope i answer your questions.


 Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kerbellh said:


> I got my HPA stage 2 DSG tune and what a superb product, the tune is worth every penny the car feels like a beast now in conjunction with the APR stage 2+...Thanks Darryl and thanks HPA for a great product.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

*Special announcement:*

Our dealer in Branford Connecticut, *Excelerate Performance*, is excited to announce a special DSG FLASHING DAY – *Saturday November 23rd*. 

*SAVE 10% of RETAIL WITH FREE LABOUR. Enjoy their wifi and big-screen enabled showroom while you wait.*

_ONLY 10-15 SLOTS AVAILABLE – BOOK TODAY!_

*Stage 2:* Regularly priced at $899.00 - _10% off plus free labor_

*TDI-specific Stage 2:* Regularly priced at $649.00 - _10% off plus free labor_

*Stage 3 and Stage 4:* High Performance Tunes (400+HP) available as well - _please call for specifics_

More details are available on the HPA website - DSG Tuning by HPA

To book your slot, please call Excelerate Performance directly:

Excelerate Performance
12 Sycamore Way Unit 1
Branford, CT 06405
P: 203-483-6100 
E: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

If you missed November 23rd, Excelerate Performance has added a second day!
*
Book your appointment for December 14th.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

